# Elite 8: #1 Kansas vs. #11 Virginia Commonwealth (03.27.11)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SouthWest Region:















*Sunday, March 27th:*
2:20 ET: #1 Kansas Jayhawks (35-2) vs. #11 Virginia Commonwealth Rams (27-11)

* Games @ San Antonio, Texas on CBS*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

VCU finds itself in the exact same situation that George Mason did five years ago. Same seeds involved (11-1), same questionable at-large from the CAA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go Rams. Give Connecticut a shot to win this title.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think VCU has a shot but that's only because I've been "betting" against them the whole time and been wrong every single time so this time I'm going to say they have a shot. Butler going to consecutive final 4s also helps their chances.

If Kansas does lose though, there really isn't a clear favorite anymore and whoever wins the whole thing can't really be considered the best team in the nation this year. Duke, Ohio State and Kansas clearly have an argument that they are better than UConn, UNC, Kentucky and so on.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope I'm wrong, but I fear this one might not be all that close.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

vcu has been playing way better than they actually are all tournament. i expect kansas to blow them out.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I do not know what to expect and that is how I am going into it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm all in on VCU. Bill Self has been a choking dog in the tournament. Losing to Bucknell, Bradley and Northern Iowa. He also choked against Carolina in the Elite Eight in 2000 at Tulsa, and lost to Arizona with a better team in Illinois. They almost lost to Davidson in 2008. Kansas only won the title because Rose and Douglas-Roberts couldn't make free throws. 

I think Kansas will win, but Self could choke which is not something he's foreign to.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I posted this on another board:

VCU is the exact same story as George Mason: Come from the same conference, the same seed (#11), people questioned their validity in the field on selection Sunday night (in Mason's year they lost twice in the final 11 days to Hofstra but Hofstra didn't get in) and neither are giving them much a chance to win their elite 8 matchup against the #1 team in their region. In Mason's year UConn was the over-whelming favorite to win the championship before the tournament started, in Kansas's case with Ohio state out of the picture their the over-whelming favorite now to bring home the trophy.

However, in that Mason year UConn was due for a loss and didn't play well at all in the tournament. In that first round game, they almost became the first #1 seed to lose to a #16 as Albany took them to the wire and then in the sweet 16 matchup Washington took them to the wire as well. UConn had also played better opponents that year. Mason also had the crowd advantage playing about 25 minutes from their campus in Washington, DC so they got a lot of local folks invested into that elite 8, plus all the neutral observes who root for the underdog. Kansas also travels better then UConn does, and playing in San Antonio won't be nearly as many people pulling for VCU as their were poeople pulling for Mason in their own backyard 5 years ago. Add to the fact Kansas hasn't broken a sweat yet this tournament, and they saw what happened 5 years ago, and what Butler has done the last 2 years, and what UNI did to them last year, they'll come ready to play, and I expect a 15-20 point Kansas win. But go Rams!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The first four minutes have showed me that Kansas will not be able to bother the VCU shots like Florida State did. The difference in length is startling. FSU really has NBA size across all positions.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, Kansas in no way is the same defensive team as FSU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skeen dominating early.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU up 7. They are gonna be here all night.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Butler vs VCU for a trip to the title game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Six turnovers for Kansas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kansas is turning the ball over left and right.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

10 point lead for VCU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Taking it to these boys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I fear this one might not be all that close.


Well, just like I said


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Only 15 of 89 in the Bracket Matrix had VCU in (I had them in because I thought they deserved it)

VCU up 14!!

Kansas guards are awful - turning the ball over, not getting the ball inside enough to the difference makers, and absolutely no perimeter D against the three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU up 14. Are you surprised? You shouldn't be.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU is kicking their ass.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas forcing tough shots. 

And they are giving up a ****load of offensive boards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What did I say before the game started? Self choking, you betcha (c) Sarah Palin.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> VCU up 14. Are you surprised? You shouldn't be.


Come on now HKF - of course they could compete with Kansas, but a 14 point lead at this point (make it 16) is a big surprise.

Their is a significant difference in saying a team can compete, and Kanas can choke as it has done historically, and saying your not surporsed by make it a 17 point lead now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You see Kansas' players crying like little bitches. I know you see it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm so upset. What's the ****ing point of even following college basketball all year if Butler and VCU are going to make the Final Four? The Tournament always had upsets, but the teams that made deep runs and the teams that got knocked off always made sense. This year... it's a ****ing joke. Kansas better pull this out or I'm going to be one pissed off jaded fan. It's fun to see upsets, but this tournament is about crowning the best team in the country, and now 2/4 of the remaining contestants will be mid-majors who would not have got at-large bids in a 64 team field. Bull****.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VCU is making some ridiculous shots.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brad Stevens and the Bulldogs have gotten all the press, but this in fact the major story of the tourney. VCU beating Kansas is the real upset of the tourney.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm so upset. What's the ****ing point of even following college basketball all year if Butler and VCU are going to make the Final Four? The Tournament always had upsets, but the teams that made deep runs and the teams that got knocked off always made sense. This year... it's a ****ing joke. Kansas better pull this out or I'm going to be one pissed off jaded fan.


You sound like a sore loser buddy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Come on now HKF - of course they could compete with Kansas, but a 14 point lead at this point (make it 16) is a big surprise.
> 
> Their is a significant difference in saying a team can compete, and Kanas can choke as it has done historically, and saying your not surporsed by make it a 17 point lead now.


No one thought VCU would even be in the game. Here's the thing I knew FSU would be a problem because their length and defense. They are playing NBA level defense at Florida State, but they don't have offensive talent. It's why I said, if Hamilton could add two offensive players, he could get to a Final Four or win a national title. They are that good defensively.

Kansas is going to have to play a lot better defense to win this game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That's alot of anger Nim.

Its just one year, and its good to have some variation from time to time. Let's remebmer that just three years ago, the four number one seeds all made the final four.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> You see Kansas' players crying like little bitches. I know you see it.


I think Morningstar had just pissed his pants in the one shot we saw of him.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

croco said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I fear this one might not be all that close.


hey atleast you didnt post which team would be the one getting it ass kicked so you can claim your where right all along!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's be real for a second now though. Just a month ago, VCU was losing to Drexel, Northeastern and James Madison. Where is THIS coming from?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh this Rodriguez guy is so small he cant even make a proper entry pass


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Get Brad Burgess back in the game.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

croco said:


> Let's be real for a second now though. Just a month ago, VCU was losing to Drexel, Northeastern and James Madison. Where is THIS coming from?


Its getting hot and your team coming together at the right team...Just like UConn is doing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Let's be real for a second now though. Just a month ago, VCU was losing to Drexel, Northeastern and James Madison. Where is THIS coming from?


Before VCU lost Brandon Rozzell to injury, they were 10-1 in the CAA. They lost to George Mason and ODU at home. VCU was supposed to be the second best team in the Colonial behind ODU. This team also goes 10 deep and they are back to playing defense like they did earlier in the year when they beat UCLA.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> You sound like a sore loser buddy


I have absolutely no tie to Kansas. This is about trying to find the best team in the country. VCU and Butler have had mediocre seasons in not great leagues. If this was George Mason or Utah State, I could see it, but not these two. It's a farce.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU up 14 at the half.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> No one thought VCU would even be in the game. Here's the thing I knew FSU would be a problem because their length and defense. They are playing NBA level defense at Florida State, but they don't have offensive talent. It's why I said, if Hamilton could add two offensive players, he could get to a Final Four or win a national title. They are that good defensively.
> 
> Kansas is going to have to play a lot better defense to win this game.


I was listening to a sports gambling show on the local radio this morning and everyone was all over Kansas winning by 12. I shook my head in disagreement - how can anyone think Kansas was likely to run over them. Sure it could happen but as a not to serious better VCU seemed like a good value. (I did bet $10 on a local sports lottery, which gave me odds of 3.7 to 1, for a time game within five points either way)

I thought VCU could keep it close, but I did not expect them to open a large lead. There is a big difference in the two, even if you consider Kansas history and current makeup.

BTW, I would be very happy to lose the bet if VCU wins by more then 5.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I have absolutely no tie to Kansas. This is about trying to find the best team in the country. VCU and Butler have had mediocre seasons in not great leagues. If this was George Mason or Utah State, I could see it, but not these two. It's a farce.


Butler has gone to back to back Final Fours. Yes, Nim, you sound like a sore loser.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem is you people can't have it both ways. People complain about the NBA and say it's too predictable and now in the tournament it's too unpredictable. If you are a fan of college basketball, this is the best thing that could ever happen. To have half the Final Four filled with non-power conference teams. It only helps other players realize they don't have to go Kansas/Duke/UNC to make a run. This is great for basketball.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

He's just bitter because of the way Butler beat Wisconsin.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Butler has gone to back to back Final Fours. Yes, Nim, you sound like a sore loser.


Butler lost to UW Milwaukee twice this year. They lost at home to Evansville and to Youngstown State. Last year they were a very good team (ran the table in the Horizon League, only understandable losses), but not this year. Pitt, UW, and Florida should be ashamed. And winning one of those games... okay, winning two... mayyyybe, but winning all 3? That should not happen, ever. VCU's run is more understandable because they've had such a great draw, but at the end of the day I want the best team to win the National Title, and neither of those teams is even close to the best team. If you dispute that I don't know what to tell you. There's no such thing as clutch hitting in baseball, it's good luck at the right time. These teams have gotten this far with good luck at the right time... good for them and their fans, but bad for anyone who just wants to see the best teams play. It has nothing to do with Wisconsin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why people expect the same teams to win every year is beyond me? Same thing with the NBA, arent people sick of seeing the same damn teams lifting that trophy every year. Let some of these coaches prove their mettle, its nice when teams like Kansas get knocked out. They got too comfortable, this is their first real challenge.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> The problem is you people can't have it both ways. People complain about the NBA and say it's too predictable and now in the tournament it's too unpredictable. If you are a fan of college basketball, this is the best thing that could ever happen. To have half the Final Four filled with non-power conference teams. It only helps other players realize they don't have to go Kansas/Duke/UNC to make a run. This is great for basketball.


If it's going to happen I want the GOOD non-power teams. I don't have a problem with non-power teams making runs and getting to the Final Four. Utah State, BYU, SDSU, Belmont, George Mason, and UNLV all would have been fine. Butler and VCU had mediocre seasons. I don't see why this makes me a hater.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who cares about the regular season? One thing has nothing to do with the other. This is a one and done. You lose, tough titty. Shouldn't you be angrier at the fact that Kansas just might be a fraud?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

You do realize that Butler has won 13 in a row? That means they won nine in a row before the tournament started, and a 23-9 season is hardly mediocre. 15-15 is mediocre.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Who cares about the regular season? One thing has nothing to do with the other. This is a one and done. You lose, tough titty. Shouldn't you be angrier at the fact that Kansas just might be a fraud?


Good luck can happen at the right time and so can bad luck. Kansas isn't a fraud, they've fallen victim to some bad shooting while at the same time VCU is chucking 3's and they're falling. I still expect KU to make this competitive pretty quick in the second half though, this isn't Wisconsin.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> You do realize that Butler has won 13 in a row? That means they won nine in a row before the tournament started, and a 23-9 season is hardly mediocre. 15-15 is mediocre.


23-9 in the Horizon League?!!? That's ****ing mediocre. We're not talking about all of D1 here, there's an elevated standard for the Tournament to decide the best team in college basketball.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

VCU is hardly chucking. They're very good looks as a result of making the Kansas defense scramble. VCU's first half offense reminded me of D'Antoni's SSOL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, they lost to Wisconsin-Milwaukee, so their whole season is invalidated, meanwhile the following players played for them in the Final Four a year ago: Hayward, Mack, Nored, Hahn, Vanzant. Butler is going to be really good next year too. They only lose Howard and Vanzant.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

IMO, you play this tournament over with the same matchups and we would probably have entirely different results - two totally different final fours.

So why does seeding matter? If you look at the elite eight teams they were all challenged at different times of the tourey (be it first, second or third round). 

The only teams that really get a break are the top three seeds, who get a 14-16 in the first round. Any 4-13 through to 8-9 game can go either way. Its a small advantage, but basically your getting a bye to the second round. So the season still does matter - get to one of these seed lines to make your road a little bit better.

And winning the conference regular season or coference tournament should be seen as significant accomplishments. If UConn had been beat in round 2 by Cibcy, its fans would still always remember their BET run. 

To me this is good for college basketball. (although as an aside when was the last time no number one seeds made the final four?)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I mentioned some other pretty BAD losses of Butler's on the year.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> 23-9 in the Horizon League?!!? That's ****ing mediocre. We're not talking about all of D1 here, there's an elevated standard for the Tournament to decide the best team in college basketball.


And Connecticut went 26-9 in the Big East, which has been exposed as a fraud this season. That's mediocre.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> To me this is good for college basketball. (although when was the last time no number one seeds made the final four?)


2006


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VCU's point play in this game is really poor.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> And Connecticut went 26-9 in the Big East, which has been exposed as a fraud this season. That's mediocre.


UConn and Butler's losses side by side


```
@Pitt-----------Duke
ND--------------UWM
@[email protected]
[email protected] State
@Louisville [email protected]
[email protected]
@St. John'[email protected]
Marquette-------Evansville
West [email protected] State
```
Yeah, totally the same thing.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And we got ourselves a game again. This should be exciting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That's why Kansas is ranked number one. VCU had to play flawless to win this....they can't.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That should have been a shooting foul.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> UConn and Butler's losses side by side
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I agree with you. All of them either weren't or are no longer in the tournament.

Another thing in common; only one of the opponents on each list made it to the Sweet 16.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Didn't Northern Iowa have a 7-10 point lead for most of the first half last year, and Kansas blitzed back in the first part of the second half to take the lead. 

And yet Norhtern Iowa was able to regroup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Like Helen Slater's role in The Legend of Billie Jean, Kansas has awoken as an irresistible force that will not be pushed around nor denied. - @TheBillWalton


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

VCU also stopped playing SSOL.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How to blow a double digit lead in a matter of minutes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Having Rozzell back in the game will help because he can stretch the floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright defense, let's go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Smart timeout


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Smart timeout


It's hard to use that adjective since the coach's name is the same word. Or were you talking about Smart making the timeout?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nim, where do we draw the line?

UConn was 6 games behind Pitt
Wisconsin was 3 games behind Ohio St
Kentucky was 3 games behind Florida.

Why should any of these teams have a shot at the national title? Their success in the tourney, would also render the regular season meaningless would it not?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Get them Morris boys in foul trouble. Get them out of the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to challenge Kansas, punch back.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

VCU's key is forcing turnovers. VCU is living and dying by the SSOL.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like the momentum is evening out again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Crazy sequence


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skeen.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Skeen.


Haha when did you pick up on this lingo?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU is a real team. Some real hungry ass dudes on this team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Nim, where do we draw the line?
> 
> UConn was 6 games behind Pitt
> Wisconsin was 3 games behind Ohio St
> ...


I don't think any of those teams could win the national title, or at least not in a normal year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Haha when did you pick up on this lingo?


That's his name, Jamie Skeen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VCU can't complain about not getting the calls today, the officials have done an excellent job so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> That's his name, Jamie Skeen.


Ah never mind. Thought you were making a comment.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

VCU is going back to forcing KU to make jumpers. Long rebounds-->SSOL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nixon has been outstanding defensively, but they need Rozzell and Burgess on the floor for offense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why is Rodriguez on the floor?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Why is Rodriguez on the floor?


He can run the fast break.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay I was wrong lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Joey Rodriguez, you magnificent Puerto Rican you. My nephew's Puerto Rican, so I have to represent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've missed a ton of crazy ass games since Thursday. Wow. Glad I'm able to at least catch the finish of this one.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How many open three pointers has Kansas missed today? That number must be in double digits.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> How many open three pointers has Kansas missed today? That number must be in double digits.


Would the Jayhawks like to build a house, a blacksmith shop, or AN ENTIRE MASONIC TEMPLE with their shooting? Good lord, kids. - @HPBasketball


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The zone by VCU is enabling them to play fast again.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I guess that's why Rodriguez is out there!!! Brutally airballs a three, then hits a big one, and follows it up with a great drive and dish.

LOL at the KU fans in the stand. I was looking at a KU board at halftime, and some poster named "Vega", who I assume is the same guy that use to make ridiculously biased claims about KU here, said he was not worried at all at halftime. Vega, are you worried now?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How was that not a foul on Kansas on that loose ball / offensive rebound against Kansas?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

VCU needs a score or two


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Like that


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Smart has made himself a few million in this tourney.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My nerves are shot after these last five games.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That was a brilliant find by J-Rod.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> My nerves are shot after these last five games.


Why?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

croco said:


> How many open three pointers has Kansas missed today? That number must be in double digits.


Really hate to see another team go out like this, but Kansas could have overcome this if they just made their free throws. No one to blame but themselves.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skeen gets the timeout. Defense.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If Kansas just hit half of their missed free throws. They deserve to lose...choking big time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VCU is nervous, but it seems the basketball gods are on their side.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Why?


Just from watching those UConn and VCU games. I honestly don't care who wins the title as long as it's not Kansas, Kentucky or North Carolina.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kerr is giving faulty ammunition to Kansas fans for their post game whine.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Really hate to see another team go out like this, but Kansas could have overcome this if they just made their free throws. No one to blame but themselves.


Why do you speak like Kansas deserves to win this game?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

@kenpom As of now, amazingly, only 4 teams have had worse PPP against VCU this season: Winthrop, Georgia State, USC, and Drexel.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Really hate to see another team go out like this, but Kansas could have overcome this if they just made their free throws. No one to blame but themselves.


Seriously. Give credit to VCU for being so scrappy, but man, Kansas is shooting 50 percent from the foul line, has missed several layups and all those threes on top of that. Not that I mind it...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big free throw by Joey.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Why do you speak like Kansas deserves to win this game?


They don't, what I'm saying is that they can't blame "our shots weren't falling" because FTs are completely different. Despite how bad they've played, had they just made their FTs they still win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Start crying Kansas, your season is almost done.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Reed with the airball. Game over


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> They don't, what I'm saying is that they can't blame "our shots weren't falling" because FTs are completely different. Despite how bad they've played, had they just made their FTs they still win.


Or...VCU just had more poise than Kansas in pressure situations.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow, that was just about the stupidest shot choice I've ever seen by Reed. Kid, your leaning midrange J is not what your team needs right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VCU going to the Final Four. Wow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Saw a few tweets about how this is supposed to be in defense of the BCS not having a playoff system? Really? This is wonderful.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CBS exec's just committed suicide.

I think this is great - CBS wants their mid major cinderellas in round one or two, but they want them out of the elite eight and final four.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Two years ago, VCU lost a heartbreaker to UCLA when Darren Collison blocked Eric Maynor's game-winning shot. Two years later, they will be in the Final Four. You gotta love it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Butler and schools like VCU should be celebrated. Teams that don't rely on one and dones to get things done.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Or...VCU just had more poise than Kansas in pressure situations.


I bet you believe in clutch hitting in baseball too. This wasn't about hitting a few shots like for example Shelvin Mack's big fadeaway against Wisconsin that were hugely clutch, Kansas was bricking shots (open shots, layups, and FTs) all game. Unless this whole game is a pressure situation, your argument is stupid.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Two years ago, VCU lost a heartbreaker to UCLA when Darren Collison blocked Eric Maynor's game-winning shot. Two years later, they will be in the Final Four. You gotta love it.


No I don't, I want to see talent in the Final Four.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Final Four. VCU. Choke on that. I told you Self could do it again, and he did.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CHOKE - How do you like that Vega wherever you are!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The arena is quiet lol


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> No I don't, I want to see talent in the Final Four.


Talent that doesn't know the fundamentals of basketball compared to a lot of mid-majors.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Kansas had a bad shooting day, but that doesn't excuse the pitiful defense they played against VCU for most of the game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Good... God. That might have been the biggest choke I've ever seen. How many more times is Bill Self going to have to lose to mid-majors in the tournament before fans start speaking up? They had the easiest path to the Final Four and championship game that I have ever seen.

Meanwhile, Arizona, UConn, Kentucky and UNC are out beating the snot out of each other on the other side of the bracket.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Talent that doesn't know the fundamentals of basketball compared to a lot of mid-majors.


Of give me a ****ing break, watch more than the Tournament. Kansas was the best shooting team in the country; Six players on Kansas, including the Morris twins, shoot over 60% from the floor.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> CBS exec's just committed suicide.
> 
> I think this is great - CBS wants their mid major cinderellas in round one or two, but they want them out of the elite eight and final four.


I think they like having one in the Final Four...but having two of them is problematic.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Of give me a ****ing break, watch more than the Tournament. Kansas was the best shooting team in the country; Six players on Kansas, including the Morris twins, shoot over 60% from the floor.


Because the twins had an obvious physical advantage over all their opposition. Once they faced a team that knew the fundamentals of post defense, they crumbled.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The best part is either VCU is going to get to play for the title, or Butler is going to get a chance to win it after last year. This is awesome.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Because the twins had an obvious physical advantage over all their opposition. Once they faced a team that knew the fundamentals of post defense, they crumbled.


You're either a massive idiot or have a serious agenda to push.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> vcu has been playing way better than they actually are all tournament. i expect kansas to blow them out.


:laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

% of People who picked teams to make final four in Yahoo Pick Em.


UConn = 20.4%
Butler = 0.6%
VCU = 0.1%

North Carolina = 15.9%
Kentucky = 6.6%


Odds of seeing a bracket having the current three teams in the final four - 817,000 to 1.

Odds with Kentucky in the Final Four = 12,378,000 to 1
Odds with UNC in the Final Four = 5,138,000 to 1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> You're either a massive idiot or have a serious agenda to push.


Didn't you say Wisconsin was the favorite in the Southeast? I know I said Florida was, but I at least admitted that Butler had a puncher's chance of winning. In fact, Butler came back from 11 to force it to overtime and win. Fact is Butler is just a winning program.

VCU did what they needed to do. They led Kansas for the last 35 minutes of the basketball game. They played like the better team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


>


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

I saw that guy during the broadcast and thought to myself, "what a clown".


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> You're either a massive idiot or have a serious agenda to push.


Once again, I find myself agreeing with the mid-major snob. Morris 1 and Morris 2 a couple of meatheads, and it shows against teams intelligent enough to execute a gameplan. 

All game long Morris twins were helplessly slow and out of position catching up on defensive rotations, just like last year against UNI. VCU specifically attacked this, and while the overall offensive numbers don't look great, they were completely helpless EXCEPT when exploiting weaknesses in Kansas' team defense for easy buckets.

KU had an entire year to fix this. If twins can't learn from their mistakes, or Self can't teach them what their mistakes were, its on them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

VCU is probably going to retire Jay Bilas' number


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*VCU had this to say about their Final Four...*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I only get ESPN feeds for basketball games only, so I did not see any of their post selection analysis. It seems that Bilas and Vitale were all the over the VCU choice then?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone on their panel spent half the show saying VCU didn't deserve to get in, which they probably did not based on the usual criteria. Still who really cares about the last one or two teams...All of them were more warts than beauty marks.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

it did not supise me that KU lost, just the way they lost


----------

